# العمليات اليدوية لتشغيل المعادن



## ahmedzhelmy (18 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد[/font][/font]
يتناول هذا البحث الشرح التفصيلي للعمليات الميكانيكية الهامة التي تؤدى بالطرق اليدوية ، وهى التي تشتمل على عمليات القطع بالأجنة - عمليات البرادة - النشر - الكشط اليدوي - قطع القلاووظ اليدوي ..... الخ . وعلى الرغم من تطور الآلات والماكينات وانعكاسها على عمليات التشغيل المختلفة ، إلا أن عمليات التشغيل اليدوي مازالت مستخدمة ، حيث تستخدم أثناء عمليات التجميع وأثناء صيانة المعدات والماكينات ، وبصفة عامة إنه يمكن تلخيص ما سبق ذكره باستخدام التشغيل اليدوي في الحالات التي يصعب فيها التشغيل الآلي على الماكينات المختلفة.
كما يتعرض للعـدد والأدوات المستخدمة ذات العلاقة ، مع شـرح كل منها على حدة.


----------



## فتوح (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الدكتور على ما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع فجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## a.z (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الدكتور على ما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع فجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## احسان الهي ظهير (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*عن جد موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة 
تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## وليدعبد الدايم (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا د/احمد ذكى 
[font=mcstaybahs_unormal.]وليد محمد مدرس عملى تركيبات
​[/font]


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك يا دكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل الموضوعات التي تقدمه لنا ، فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل وممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل لكم*​*م.أحمد* خيري​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور ​وربنا يزيد حضرتك من العلم​


----------



## Eng.Morjan (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## على هارون (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## muha (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير ونرجو لك مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## ليندا اوركان (25 مارس 2010)




----------



## الحمزة11 (25 مارس 2010)

كيفكم شباب انا مهندس باداء


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وبأسلوبك السهل ، لذلك أتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك ، وجعل مؤلفاتكم وموضوعاتكم التي تعرض بهذا المنتدى في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## محمود التوربينى (1 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع. 
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل والأعمال السابقة واللآحقة في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## eng_thrwat (16 مايو 2011)

والله انا اعجز عن تقديم الشكر


----------



## سلام الحلي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

:20:


ahmedzhelmy قال:


> [font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد[/font][/font]
> يتناول هذا البحث الشرح التفصيلي للعمليات الميكانيكية الهامة التي تؤدى بالطرق اليدوية ، وهى التي تشتمل على عمليات القطع بالأجنة - عمليات البرادة - النشر - الكشط اليدوي - قطع القلاووظ اليدوي ..... الخ . وعلى الرغم من تطور الآلات والماكينات وانعكاسها على عمليات التشغيل المختلفة ، إلا أن عمليات التشغيل اليدوي مازالت مستخدمة ، حيث تستخدم أثناء عمليات التجميع وأثناء صيانة المعدات والماكينات ، وبصفة عامة إنه يمكن تلخيص ما سبق ذكره باستخدام التشغيل اليدوي في الحالات التي يصعب فيها التشغيل الآلي على الماكينات المختلفة.
> كما يتعرض للعـدد والأدوات المستخدمة ذات العلاقة ، مع شـرح كل منها على حدة.


----------



## omarazez (2 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر عل هذا الكتاب الجميل 
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه
سلمت


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

ياريت لو امكن الكتاب كاملا 
فهو مرجع لكل مهندس انتاج 
جعلك الله ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## omarazez (10 يناير 2012)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abu Laith (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## manal.eng (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف ممتاز


----------



## ahmed elhlew (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا معاك


----------



## e.m.a88 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## م.الدجيل (22 نوفمبر 2012)

كرا لك ولكل من ساهم بهذا البنامج


----------



## **ME** (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
دمت بود


----------



## هشام20 (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ismael2 (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------

